# Feel ok, but Palinopsia/vision is so bad



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

So today I was driving to work and getting hte usual negative comet streaks coming off of plants and street lights and all that. But something happened that I don't think has happened before.

I don't know that I was thinking too much. I was just driving along. Its possible that I was distracted which didn't help, but regardless in all my 30 years before DP I'm not too sure of this happening.

I was driving and I looked straight forward and there were hanging power wires going across the highway, hanging from one end to the other. My mind obviously processed this. The fact that the wires are semi close to my front view (not entirly) but sort of due to distance and perspective.

Normally you would just assume the wires are up and away, but for a second (or long enough shall I say) I swore i was going to run into them!!! I had a slight knee jerk reaction to it, kind of like if you thought somebody wasn't going to stop and make a left across the highway in front of you ya know. I freaked for a second. It really felt like the wires were in line with my car and not going above.

It was definitly some sort of eye trickery that I can only sum up as an acute DR episode. Along the lines of Vertigo and flattening or elongating effects that some people have (I don't have them too too much). I know somebody who said sometimes (rarely) when he's talking to somebody it will look/feel like the person is standing really really far away. I figure that this situation with the power lines was kind of like that. There wasn't much to reference since they are just lines in the sky so my brain kinda fucked up and thought htey were coming right at me. It was wacky.

I have (or shall i say HAD) really insanly good depth perception. My whole life. My spacial recognition and sense of direction was really truly high.


----------

